# Make your own Pipe Kit



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Who has done it? Is it quality wood? Did you do it freestyle or did you machine it?
Thanks

I found these on the net.
http://www.iwanries.com/diy-pipes-C1863.cfm


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Ebay has a Briar wood kit for 24.99 +3.75 shipping, actually thinking of picking it up this weekend.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If you're talking about Captain somebody, I bought one. Good quality. I just haven't had time to make it.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I have made some that were not actually kits. They were partially made insofar as the chamber being drilled and partially shaped with the airhole also being drilled. I had to drill the motise for the stem tennon and then do final shaping.
I have to say that they are among my best smoking pipes. I have also made one that was a kit that basically only had to be shaped and finished. That one is also a very good smoker except once I did shape it, some fissures appeared. They give it character and do not affect the way it smokes. 
I have another kit that I have not gotten to yet. To answer your question, I freestyle the shape with a little help from a strip sander on a Shopsmith. 
Try this link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...1-excursion-into-pipe-making.html#post2896141 to see the photos of the ones I made that I referenced in the first paragraph above. Those are my great smokers.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been slowly carving a large block of briar that I bought at my B&M, it is the hardest wood I've ever worked with, certainly with hand tools. When I eventually finish, it will likely be one of my favorites.

Briar is naturally dense and hard, particularly if dried over decades. If you get your briar from a decent source, it will definitely be as good or better than low to mid-priced finished pipes.

I think that the main difference will be that you won't be able to find the best grained or birdseye briars that top-end pipes are made from.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet. I did just pick up a carve your own meer kit.


----------

